# LGD digging.



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Do any of y'all have tips on how to break them from digging out!! They are almost a year old and iv kept them in with now breakouts for about 3-4 months then they have started back to digging out again...Help lol they are Great Pyrenees


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Digging under a fence. 
I would put a hotline low, that should detour that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I think electric fence - one line 6 inches off the ground offset from the inside of the fence is the only easiest solution. 

Are they for breeding or altered? Spay/neuter *could* help but no guarantees.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We are gonna breed her but get him fixed


----------

